# MDMA



## tdukes (Feb 23, 2019)

Finished this pedal today. This is my second attempt at screen printing. This is the version without R15 (C12 has to be removed). Does anyone know how different this sounds from the new ones?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 23, 2019)

i had the same question so i built the new one and i can say it sounds the same to my ears.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Feb 23, 2019)

Also should have thrown in that it sounds equally amazing, I love this pedal.


----------



## Robert (Feb 23, 2019)

The difference between the two is just filtering on the Vref line...   There should be no audible difference.


----------

